# ESP Japan > ESP USA



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 14, 2009)

DO FUCKING WANT!











And more can be found here

I want one of those Antelopes..those things are fucking sweet. Why does ESP over here suck so badly?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 14, 2009)

The artwork on the last one is absolutely beautiful. I wouldn't play it, as I don't like the shape, but wow.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 14, 2009)

The second two look like tattooed trees


----------



## MikeH (Oct 14, 2009)

Hrmm.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 14, 2009)

The Japanese ESP models almost always look more interesting. Lots of colour and variations on the current flagship models like the EC, H, M, MH, and even the F. I find that (some of) the USA models are a bit less tacky for the most part...but it matters not for me, I'm in Aus. I do continue to find interesting stuff in the Edwards ESP range. Different intended market aside, they're made by the same dudes.

Off topic tangent:

I know there'll be a fair portion of people who disagree with me on this, but I get the opposite from Ibanez sometimes on some of their models like the HRG7E, which IMO would sell insanely well in most other countries if they were to release it outside of their IKEBE exclusive stranglehold. Yet Ibanez discontinue the RGA121 in the awesome violin finish and replace it with sparkles. I know that's just a single example, but there's loads of others.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 14, 2009)

Japan seems to have more creativity when it comes to a lot of things..and guitars as well. I've been disgusted with most of the ESP line over here, and while some of the Japanese models are a bit much, they are still great to look at and they're unique..not just the same tired old shit in a million colors.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 14, 2009)

+1 to anyone who ever said anything good about ESP Japan.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 14, 2009)

7 string Elclipse = Victory.


----------



## trenolds39 (Oct 14, 2009)

ESP Japan is superior solely on the basis that they offer the Horizon-III.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 14, 2009)

I remember shopping all around and the only LTD I saw in Japan was a Truckster in Kyoto. 

And the rest were some fabulous stuff, ESP, Edwards, Killer, whatever. I've been wanting a new Sugizo model for quite some time... 

Then you have the Akiya sig:






I see the 9MM Parabellum Bullet guys have sigs now.


----------



## sami (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW, the Akiya is gorgeous!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2009)

JohnIce said:


>



 That's fucking gorgeous. I love the japanese ESP stuff, the only problem is the fucking _price_ of half of it


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 14, 2009)

speaking of japanese ESPs...






Wish it were 24 frets lol, but still pretty awesome.


----------



## Ultraworld (Oct 14, 2009)

There are no USA ESP's. They are all made in Japan (I'm not talking about LTD). All those guitars you put up are available in the USA. But they are all custom pieces. Those guitars are all $7kUS & up, way up. Place an order, put down 25% & wait at least a year.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 14, 2009)

JohnIce said:


>



...That is so cool.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 14, 2009)

Ultraworld said:


> There are no USA ESP's. They are all made in Japan (I'm not talking about LTD). All those guitars you put up are available in the USA. But they are all custom pieces. Those guitars are all $7kUS & up, way up. Place an order, put down 25% & wait at least a year.



I think people were talking about the main lines of guitars offered for different countries. For instance if you pick up an ESP USA catalogue, the contents will be almost completely different from the Japanese/Import catalogue.


----------



## continental (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## mat091285 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 14, 2009)

And then you have the imaginations of the Japanese consumers:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/78290-big-boss-esp-customs.html


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2009)

The Jap ones are fucking fantastic, shame they all cost upwards of $8kAUD


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 14, 2009)

ESP Original Series -ULTRATONE-SL7-

oh shit! ultratone 7 is back!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 14, 2009)

Shame Inoran has left ESP, his sig looked really nice too:







At least there's the Hellion Uruha sig, which IIRC played really nice.









D-EJ915 said:


> ESP Original Series -ULTRATONE-SL7-
> 
> oh shit! ultratone 7 is back!!


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ratone-in-a-7-string.html?highlight=ultratone

Still good news though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 15, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And then you have the imaginations of the Japanese consumers:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/78290-big-boss-esp-customs.html



Yeah..once again Japan wins.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 15, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And then you have the imaginations of the Japanese consumers:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/78290-big-boss-esp-customs.html



i love the maria-821120.first axe on that page


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 15, 2009)

Inoran without ESP? That's like Kirk Hammet without.. ESP... what's he using now then?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 15, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Inoran without ESP? That's like Kirk Hammet without.. ESP... what's he using now then?



I believe he's using Fender now after the Luna Sea 08 reunions. Granted that he's doing pop rock nowadays, stock Strats do suit his current style. And he was using Fenders even before the reuinion during his Tourbillion and solo gigs. 

Odd I know. Then again, Kirk Hammett does use various Fenders and Gibsons every now and then.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 15, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> +1 to anyone who ever said anything good about ESP Japan.



oh my... 

now THAT's a guitar... :agreed"


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 15, 2009)

DO WANT!!!   Damn that's one of the very few V's I've actually dug, love that one! It's probably crazy expensive, but damn!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 15, 2009)

I really do like ESP Japan much better. In fact, I find myself looking at Japanease models much more than I do USA models, and I've been tempted to order a few in the past. More than likely I will one day.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 15, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Then you have the Akiya sig:


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 15, 2009)

SOO MUCH GAS


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 16, 2009)

ESP ARTIST CUSTOM GUITARS---Kagrra,---

Check out Akiya's 6 string P90/S/P90. Very interesting setup. Also Shin has a 7 String Tele. 

the GazettE í Guitar Gallery

Skip to the Hellion II for a nice custom Potbelly. 

the GazettE ¨ Guitar Gallery

While ugly, at least Aoi's twin neck is unique to say the least. 

And J's new bass...


----------



## g93 (Oct 17, 2009)

mat091285 said:


>



They were so close to a huge win with that, then they did the stupid cutouts around the neck. Shame


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2009)

it's basically the same as a show guitar they had a few years ago except that one was silver and had some light up stuff on it


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 18, 2009)

Ultraworld said:


> There are no USA ESP's. They are all made in Japan (I'm not talking about LTD). All those guitars you put up are available in the USA. But they are all custom pieces. Those guitars are all $7kUS & up, way up. Place an order, put down 25% & wait at least a year.


 
yeah right. im from florida and esp wont build an sv custom for me at all.


----------



## Desi (Oct 18, 2009)

I already have my wishlist prepared, now all I have to do is pray for lady luck to smile upon me and WIN THE LOTTO!!! 

But seriously, why is the U.S getting shafted from the superior Japanese models, why are we stuck with those terrible generic abominations (yes, I said abominations). Our Horizon models alone are a joke...except for the NT-7, but even still, I'd much prefer a seven string Horizon with passives, and a Floyd...but I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------

